# Best charcoal grill?



## Buckbuster (May 31, 2007)

What is the best and cheapest charcoal grill for the money? I am tired of gas grills. I don't grill that often and when I do I want it to work. I am not going to buy a big green egg, I know they are the best but I am not going to spend that much. Just a regular charcoal grill that I can get sevaral years out of that is not real expensive.


----------



## dixie (May 31, 2007)

I made the best one we've ever had out of two 35 gal drums


----------



## firebiker (May 31, 2007)

*Look at Wal-mart
I bought a brinkmans Smoke-n-Pit there and love it
they have 2 sizes available
its a Charcoal grill w/ a smoker box on the side that can be used as a fire box or as a small grill also
or you can cook on the big surface as a grill *


----------



## ranger1977 (May 31, 2007)

http://www.char-griller.com/


----------



## PWalls (May 31, 2007)

You can't beat a standard Weber kettle grill for simple grilling (direct and indirect). They last incredibly long. My current one cooked hamburgers this past weekend for the 12th year in a row. Only thing I have ever had to do was to make a new wood handle on top (took about 10 minutes) when the original one finally rotted off (I think after about 10 years). I think I paid $60-$70 for it back then. Probably one of the best investments I have ever made. If you keep the ash cleaned out of it the grill will last almost forever. I don't have any rust spots in mine and the grates are still the original ones. I would be surprised if this one doesn't last another 5-10 years easily.


----------



## Hogtown (May 31, 2007)

In my opinion, the standard Weber kettle shaped grill can't be beat.


----------



## MOTS (May 31, 2007)

Gotta go with the Weber Kettle also.


----------



## Jake Allen (May 31, 2007)

*Hard to beat a Weber*

One tip on grilling with charcoal:
Use a Charcoal Chimney
Charcoal lights and gets ready in 1/2 the time
You will use far less charcoal
You are never smelling up the grill with lighter fluid
Good way to use those dang free newspapers which are constantly thrown at the end of the driveway.
Flip the Chimnet upside down, loosely crumple exactly
two sheets of newspaper stuff it into the bottom.
USe 1/2 a squirt of lighter fluid. Flip chimeny over
and fill with charcoal-1/2 full will cook alot and will
be ready in less than ten minutes. Light newspaper.
Use quality - Kingsford - charcoal.
Best way to cook.
Good luck.


----------



## cardfan (May 31, 2007)

NEVER...NEVER....NEVER put lighter fluid on your grill....it's a chemical, and your eating it when you cook over it....also, never use that match light....

Use the chimney pipe starter...I don't know why people think you need a squirt of lighter fluid...you don't...i just tear off a section of paper, paper grocery sack, napkin...any of them work fine....thing is ready in no time...great investment....BUT NO LIGHTER FLUID(GROSS)...

Oh yeah....can't beat a weber.....they get ugly fast, but they last forever...we've got an old weber kettle that my Father in law gave us...probably 20 years old....and we've recently upgraded to the "WEBER PREFORMER"....IT ROCKS....check it out .... http://www.weberstuff.com/Charcoal-Grills/Performer.html?gclid=CPHjj8CkuYwCFRJwZQod1UV7Sg


----------



## Eshad (May 31, 2007)

jampton said:


> One tip on grilling with charcoal:
> Use a Charcoal Chimney
> Charcoal lights and gets ready in 1/2 the time
> You will use far less charcoal
> ...



Where can you find the charcoal chimney?


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (May 31, 2007)

Used Weber style round grill for lots of years and finally
switched to propane....
Actually smoked some ribs this last weekend on my old
smoker with Hickory sticks soaked in water...
Took longer but really good !!!!
Don't have to pay alot for charcoal grill...Just go to
Wally world or K-mart or the Dollar store and buy the
cheapest one thay have...Use good charcoal, and cover
the grill after it cools and the charcoal has been removed..


----------



## cardfan (Jun 1, 2007)

you can get a chimney starter at walmart/homedepot/weber.com/Bass Pro....most places have them in the grill department....


----------



## Nate23 (Jun 1, 2007)

Weber


----------



## 257 roberts (Jun 1, 2007)

Weber


----------



## ButcherTony (Jun 1, 2007)

weber


----------



## Flintlock1776 (Jun 3, 2007)

*My vote is for*

Weber


----------



## RJY66 (Jun 13, 2007)

Webers are good.   Another alternative is the Portable Kitchen.  My dad bought one before I was born and still uses it today.....although he has patched it a bit.  

I'll be 42 years old in August.  

http://pkgrills.com/


----------



## Dub (Jun 14, 2007)

I used a Weber for many many moons however I switched to the large retangular grills.  It's easier to cook with the charcoal off to the side.  You can slow cook things like ribs, butts, etc.  

I was never able to slow cook stuff on the Weber very well.

The Green Eggs are super nice, no doubt, but the ones in my budget are simply too small.

My next grill will be one of the Outlaw or Smokin Pro Charbroil (or is it Chargrill???) from HomeDepot, Lowes, etc.  

It comes with the side box for your coals for indirect heat source and will shine on the slow cooks.  Under $200....I just don't see how you can beat it.

Check in with the folks over on the outdoor cafe section of this forum.  They will set you straight.


----------



## Buzz (Jun 14, 2007)

Another vote for Weber.   I have the large Kettle Grill and the portable one that goes to hunting camp with me.


----------



## sniper13 (Jun 14, 2007)

Brinkman
You may replace the firepan or water pan or grills, but you can't wear one out.


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Jun 14, 2007)

I'm sure Weber is the grill of choice. But, you said you were looking for "good" and "cheap." 
I bought a charcoal grill at Lowe's last year for around $30 and am really happy with it.


----------



## 60Grit (Jun 14, 2007)

I have a big one from Sam's Club, I think it was $199 already assembled and ready to go. Not sure but I think it is called a Brinkmann Pro.???

It has a divider down the middle and crank adjustable charcoal trays and a removable ash shelf, also has dual thermometers, and two doors on the front that you can access your charcoal through so you don't have to open the lid to let the heat out.

You can cook two different items with the divider in, at different temps on each side, or you can remove the divider and use it like a smoker.

I do some 6 hour ribs on it that are killer. You have to spatula them off of the grill cause if you try to pick them up with tongs they just fall apart all over the place.


----------



## Arrow3 (Jun 14, 2007)

This one??


----------



## Dub (Jun 14, 2007)

Redneck grill 2 ....that thang is super!!!!


----------



## jasonmiddlebrooks (Jun 14, 2007)

I know you said no on the big green egg.

My wife just got one and I about fell out when I found out how much she gave for it.  

But it sure cooks some good meat!


----------



## TOW (Jun 14, 2007)

Wal-mart has these real cheap….usually keep them in the parking lot..


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Jun 14, 2007)

jasonmiddlebrooks said:


> I know you said no on the big green egg.
> 
> My wife just got one and I about fell out when I found out how much she gave for it.
> 
> But it sure cooks some good meat!



You sure got a good wife!!! now dat is what I got to say about it....Green Egg the BEST


----------



## jimbo4116 (Jun 15, 2007)

Dub said:


> I used a Weber for many many moons however I switched to the large retangular grills.  It's easier to cook with the charcoal off to the side.  You can slow cook things like ribs, butts, etc.
> 
> I was never able to slow cook stuff on the Weber very well.
> 
> ...



I slow cook on my Weber. Take a few fire brick and lay down center of coal rack. Stack charcoal behind them.
Cover Half of the Grill rack with hd foil.  Put the foil side opposite coals and put your butts, rib, whatever on the foil.
Mine has the lift gate on the grill rack to add more coals.

Works great when you just dont want crank up something bigger.


----------

